# raw dog food recall.



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Just seen this dont know if any of you use this brand but thaught i should pass it on 


http://www.chicagonow.com/steve-dales-pet-world/2013/02/natures-variety-raw-dogcat-food-recall/


----------

